

Xamarin raises $12M to help you make better apps faster - chrisntr
http://blog.xamarin.com/2012/07/24/xamarin-raises-12m-to-help-you-make-better-apps-faster/

======
cageface
I'm looking forward to what they come up with next. There's a tremendous
opportunity here to streamline the mobile dev process and things like
Mono.Dialog can be a _huge_ time saver.

I figured they were finished after they left Novell but they've pulled off one
of the most impressive resurrections in recent tech history.

------
andyjohnson0
I've been using Mono for Android for a few months now and have been very
impressed with the quality of the product and support, and the rate at which
features are being added (modulo Xamarin's small size). I spent my own money
on a pro licence and haven't been disappointed.

------
mun2mun
It seems that this post is heavily flagged. 60 points in 2 hours, was top post
in front page then suddenly vanished from front page. Very odd.

~~~
andyjohnson0
Very. Any flaggers want to comment on why?

------
borlak
You claim cross-platform apps, but then you have two development packages.
Mono for iOS and Mono for Android. If I develop on Mono for iOS can I take the
exact same code and plop it down on the Android version?

~~~
eropple
No, but your backend code is the same.

I'm using MonoTouch and Mono for Android for some game development right now.
My per-platform projects are five to six classes apiece (all but one pushed
into my IoC container by the last one), and everything else is shared.
Obviously, for a non-game application, you'll have more, but they'll be mostly
UI-based.

------
IanDrake
>Xamarin enables millions of experienced C# programmers to become mobile
developers very quickly. _But most of them don’t know about us! We’re going to
fix that._

I hope step 1 for "fixing that" is a name change. Seriously, developers talk
just as much off-line as online about their tools and Xamarin has serious off-
line confusion issues.

------
exim
I'd really appreciate better pricing (e.g. risk free, pay after you succeed,
etc..), at least for Android platform.

~~~
natfriedman
Our free trial never expires and lets you try the platform in the
emulator/simulator for as long as you like.

As for the paid product, we issue a no-questions-asked refund to anyone who
requests it within some reasonable amount of time (30 days usually). Even with
this, our refund rate is less than 1%.

~~~
exim
What I meant is actually a different business model, which can co-exist with
the current one.

E.g.: "Pay only after you earn your first 100$" but along with "NO WARRANTY"
and "no support" and maybe "without IDE, only cmd line tools and SDK" but that
would be an extreme - still, better than nothing.

I think this will _tremendously_ boost your user base.

All in all, you will cover a new target market with retaining the existing
market.

Anyway, thanks for the great product!

EDIT: the market you actually will loose (in "no support" users) - are the
users who didn't succeed. Not sure if you can track the numbers, that would
help to determine if this business model will be positive for you.

------
lucaspiller
"Every person on the planet will eventually be a mobile user."

Great quote!

